# 2Bilder in einem Bild (bei markierung)



## MajorWindbeutel (25. April 2004)

so ich hoffe ich hab das richitge Board Thema ausgesucht aber erstmal hi.

Ich hab von einem Freund einen Link zu einer Seite bekommen auf dieser Seite befinden sich Bilder wenn man diese Bilder mit Strg+A makiert (IE)
erscheint ein neues BIld.



Hat einer ne Idee mit welchem Programm man das machen kann?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Mfg
MajorWindbeutel

PS Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. April 2004)

Ich hoffe, Du meinst sowas: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77861.html

Viel Spass.


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (25. April 2004)

JO danke ich hab das nicht gefunden


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (27. April 2004)

So läuft alles super nur hat jmd ne ahnung warum das nicht im MOzilla geht und wie man das also solche Bilder für den Mozilla machen könnte?


----------

